

Ask HN: How do you setup test clustering/RAID in single computer? - dkd

Pls advice.
======
wmf
I just want to say one word to you: VMware.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yes, I've set up several clustering situations for our training videos to demo
the how to, etc. VMWare is the easiest although MSFT has their own as well.

